
Mortality rates drop sharply in parts of India, bucking coronavirus trend - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-india-casualties/mortality-rates-drop-sharply-in-parts-of-india-bucking-coronavirus-trend-idUSKCN2260WM
======
pratik661
“ Indian doctors, officials and crematorium employees suspect a drop in the
number of road and rail accidents is a major factor.”

~~~
ashtonkem
Of course countries with more dangerous roads should expect larger drops
during shut in. I wonder if this’ll cause political agitation to create safer
roads once this is all over.

~~~
nine_zeros
The phrase "Never let a crisis go to waste" applies so well here.

This is the chance of the largest democracy and their people to demand better
infrastructure, sanitary services from their civic bodies.

~~~
wobbly_bush
The current government's 2019 election manifesto was to spend $1.4 trillion on
infrastructure by 2024. Sources - 1\.
[https://www.businesstoday.in/markets/stocks/infra-power-
stoc...](https://www.businesstoday.in/markets/stocks/infra-power-stocks-rise-
after-bjp-announces-manifesto/story/335180.html) 2\.
[https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/04/india-bjp-releases-
ma...](https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2019/04/india-bjp-releases-manifesto-
upcoming-elections-190408072851526.html)

------
tomthumb
Complete lockdown implies very less movement of populace implies less cross
transmission implies less Covid 19 patients implies less deaths due to Covid
and otherwise. Not rocket science I presume..

------
songshuu
Given the lack of testing (and thus low confirmation numbers) that led to WILD
speculation about how heat kills coronavirus, I will not believe a single word
about how coronavirus is magically different in India.

There are plenty of other logical explanations for undercounting.

~~~
pratik661
Read the article. It’s referring to mortality from other causes (road
accidents/rail accidents,etc)

